# Die FEAR-Demo...



## Administrator (8. August 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2005)

Nicht schlecht. Hat Spaß gemacht. Allerdings sollte dringenst an der Performance noch was gemacht werden.


----------



## MADEMAN (8. August 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht. Hat Spaß gemacht. Allerdings sollte dringenst an der Performance noch was gemacht werden.



Seh ich auch so. Andererseits war das bei meiner Grafikgurke zu erwarten. Aber es gibt ja auch Probleme mit besseren Karten.


----------



## Rosini (8. August 2005)

Jap, die Demo hat bei mir einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Die Gruselstimmung kommt sehr gut rüber. Die Grafik ist wunderbar (aber ein ziemlicher Hardwarefresser). Auch der Audio trägt viel zu Atmosphäre bei. Allerdings fand ich die Demo sehr kurz. in 15 Minuten war ich durch. Dennoch werd ich mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall ansehen. Da mich Doom 3 schon etwas entteuscht hat, hoffe ich auf einen würdigen Ersatz.


----------



## newester (8. August 2005)

Nach mehrmaligem Durchspielen mit unterschiedlichen Vorgehensweisen, fiel mir erst auf, auf welch realistische Weise die Brutalität in dem Spiel zum Vorschein kommt. 

Abgetrennte Gliedmaßen, rollende Köpfe am Boden, das viele Blut ist klar alles heftig. 
Aber was mich wirklich ein bisschen schockiert hat, war als ich einen Gegner mit der Nailgun in die Hüfte oder Oberschenkel getroffen habe und dieser auf sehr realistischer Weise nur noch humpelte und kaum noch richtig zielen konnte. Das sah wirklich so aus als ob er verzweifelt ums Überleben kämpfen würde, was bei mir sogar ein wenig Mitleid? erweckte. Ich war einfach nur sehr überrascht wie krass das alles rüberkam. 

Ich bin eigentlich überhaupt nicht überempfindlich bei Gewalt (Filmen + Games), aber so ein mulmiges Gefühlt hatte ich noch nie bei einem Spiel, höchstens bei einer tragischen Szene in einem Film. 
Irgendwie hat mich das nachdenklich gemacht, vorallem in Hinblick auf die zukünftige Weiterentwicklung der Gewaltdarstellung in Spielen.


----------



## Stargazer (8. August 2005)

newester am 08.08.2005 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach mehrmaligem Durchspielen mit unterschiedlichen Vorgehensweisen, fiel mir erst auf, auf welch realistische Weise die Brutalität in dem Spiel zum Vorschein kommt.
> 
> Abgetrennte Gliedmaßen, rollende Köpfe am Boden, das viele Blut ist klar alles heftig.
> Aber was mich wirklich ein bisschen schockiert hat, war als ich einen Gegner mit der Nailgun in die Hüfte oder Oberschenkel getroffen habe und dieser auf sehr realistischer Weise nur noch humpelte und kaum noch richtig zielen konnte. Das sah wirklich so aus als ob er verzweifelt ums Überleben kämpfen würde, was bei mir sogar ein wenig Mitleid? erweckte. Ich war einfach nur sehr überrascht wie krass das alles rüberkam.
> ...



Wenn man die Entwicklung beobachtet, sieht man schon das die Spiele immer brutaler und brutaler werden. Ab einem gewissen gewaltgrad muss man sich fragen, ob es noch ein Spiel ist, was man da spielt.
Ich fand den Gewaltgrad in FC und D3 eigentlich ganz gut, nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig.
Ich finde, dass man es nicht weiter vertiefen muss. Wenn irgendwann die Gedärme aus den Leibern platzen, dann wird es wirklich Geschmackslos.
Irgendwann ist mal die Grenze erreicht, und ich finde, dass FEAR hier schon eine Gradwanderung macht. Noch heftiger DARF es nicht mehr werden!


----------



## Teslatier (8. August 2005)

SYSTEM am 08.08.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Die FEAR-Demo...hat mich enttäuscht.


----------



## Firefox83 (8. August 2005)

also knapp 10min gespielt und ich finde das game gar nicht mal so schlecht!
am besten gefällt mir das kämpfen in der zeitlupe. vermisse aber den seitensprung, wie bei max payne...

nervig fand ich die ständige bewegung vom bild beim laufen. könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich jemand noch übergeben wird beim zocken!

das geruckeln ab und zu nervte auch ziemlich. mit einer x800xl graka sollte doch das zocken bei 1024x768 und mittlere bis höchste detailstufe doch kein problem sein...

geschockt hat es mich mehr beim menu optionen - controller, als im game selber... da brauche ich ja fast zwei tastaturen um alle tasten zu belegen. da hat es für meinem geschmack zu viele tastenbefehle, vor allem bei der bewegung vom fear agenten. da bekomme ich ja fast knoten im finger...

sicherlich hat das game auch eine positive seite:
ganz gruselig fand ich am anfang die kleine, die immer durch s bild gelaufen ist.
der sound und die atmosphere ist denen sehr gut gelungen. die gegner sind wirklich nicht dumm...

fazit:


----------



## SebastianTb (8. August 2005)

Firefox83 am 08.08.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> geschockt hat es mich mehr beim menu optionen - controller, als im game selber... da brauche ich ja fast zwei tastaturen um alle tasten zu belegen. da hat es für meinem geschmack zu viele tastenbefehle, vor allem bei der bewegung vom fear agenten. da bekomme ich ja fast knoten im finger...



lustig, stelle ich mir gerade vor  suepr gut ausgedrückt  schön bildhaft. Respekt...

nun aber zur Demo, kann mir jmd. sagen wie ich eine 1900*1200er auflösung rein bekomme? 

*hier läuft nix ruckelnd*, schaut euch die MP demo an, die war ruckelnd. wenn sie bis zum finale alles weiterhin so optimieren läufts nachher sogar auf dem Rechner meiner kleinen Schwester


----------



## Balthamel (8. August 2005)

Ich muss sagen das mich die Demo echt begeistert hat. Ich habe die Demo in mittleren bis hohen Details gespielt und hatte absolut keine Probleme. Sehr gut gefallen haben mir die Atmosphäre und vorallem die KI, die mich einige mal böse überrascht hat. Sollte das restliche Spiel mit dem Anfang mithalten (oder sogar übertreffen) dann glaube ich kann Fear ein echter Knaller werden.


----------



## HunterXXL (8. August 2005)

*Wirklich genial!* Grafik ist absolut top und die Atmosphäre ist sehr gekonnt eingefangen. IMO besser als alles was es bisher gab. Wenn das fertige Spiel auch so vollgeladen ist, können wir uns auf einen Kracher freuen. 

Bei allen Details und 4xAA, sieht es Hammer aus und lief spielbar flüssig. Dennoch ein wenig Tuning könnte nicht schaden da ich keine 7800 habe


----------



## INU-ID (8. August 2005)

newester am 08.08.2005 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sah wirklich so aus als ob er verzweifelt ums Überleben kämpfen würde, *was bei mir sogar ein wenig Mitleid? erweckte*.


----------



## spassiger (8. August 2005)

Die Performance könnte sicherlich noch ein wenig besser sein, aber trotzdem ist das Spiel auf 1024 x 768 mit 2 x AA und 2 x AF auf einem Athlon XP 2800+, einer Radeon 9800 Pro und 1 GB RAM einigermaßen akzeptabel spielbar. Flüssiges Spielen sieht natürlich anders aus, aber unspielbar ist es so nicht.
Die Demo hat mich voll und ganz überzeugt, ich freue mich auf FEAR. Schade, dass die Waffen auch hier wieder nur einen Primärmodus geschenkt bekommen haben, dafür finde ich dieses Verdampfer-Scharfschützengewehr ziemlich innovativ.


----------



## newester (8. August 2005)

INU-ID am 08.08.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 08.08.2005 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Das sah wirklich so aus als ob er verzweifelt ums Überleben kämpfen würde, *was bei mir sogar ein wenig Mitleid? erweckte*.



Ich Weichei   

Nee im Ernst, es waren die sehr realitischen Animationen, die wie die Bewegungen eines Menschen aussahen, was ich so krass fande. Der "Arme" humpelte ja weg und versuchte sich zu verstecken, er hat auch aus Verzweiflung ab und zu paar unkontrollierte Schüsse abgegeben. Also wenn einem da nicht warm ums Herz wird, weiß ich auch nicht.  

Noch was anderes: Man kann bei Gewehren nicht einzelne Schüsse abgeben, es kommen immer min. 3 heraus, dabei verzieht die Waffe stark. Genaues Aiming alla CSS oder Far Cry ist also unmöglich. Warum zur Hölle wird dass einem nicht selber überlassen ob man Burst-Mode haben will oder nicht. Ich glaube das war auch der Grund warum ich mit der MP-Beta aber auch mal gar nicht zurecht kam (abgesehen von dem beschissenen Spawn-Camper-Killerm). Genaues Zielen ist einfach unmöglich!


----------



## MoeD (9. August 2005)

SYSTEM am 08.08.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Gefällt mir gut die Demo! Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit der Performance, läuft alles super, selbst komplett aufgedreht. Die Grafik macht sicher einiges her, ist teilweise aber merkwürdig pixelig.


----------



## Soki (9. August 2005)

...läuft. In 640x480   
Habs eh nicht weit gespielt weil der Ton rauscht wie die Hölle (kA warum) und das Spiel an sich is eh zu gruslig


----------



## ZT-ORION (10. August 2005)

- Grafik sieht hübsch aus, läuft auch in max details noch aktzeptabel
- gameplay / Gefühl für die Waffen ist grottig


----------



## Snakemutha (10. August 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht. Hat Spaß gemacht. Allerdings sollte dringenst an der Performance noch was gemacht werden.




Da brauchen wir keine grossen Wunder erwarten. Ich find, dass man den Hardwarehunger verstehen kann. 
Die Actionszenen sind doch viel instensiver als bei Doom 4-1oder HL2.
Das Geballer mein ich damit. Ich find's sehr geil.


----------



## godfather83 (11. August 2005)

Ich hab zuerst nicht viel Erwartung in das Spiel gesetz, da mir die Trailer zu stumpf aussahen und irgendwie mich nicht angesprochen haben. Doch das Demo hat mir einfach Spaß gemacht und warte nun aufgeregt auf die Veröffentlichung


----------



## Stargazer (11. August 2005)

Ich fand sie irgendwie langweilig. Von Schockmomenten keine Spur zu sehen. Das Mädchen war eher niedlich als erschreckend......
Die einzige Stelle, wo ich mich erschrocken habe, war 



Spoiler



wo der Trooper sich in der Rüstung durch die Tür gesprengt hat


.

Doom 3 hat mich da mehr erschrocken......

Außerdem finde ich FEAR zu steril, zu grau (aber das sagte ich ja bereits in anderen Threads)....


----------



## N8Mensch (11. August 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht. Hat Spaß gemacht. Allerdings sollte dringenst an der Performance noch was gemacht werden.


Was soll da gemacht werden? Mit G7 und 4 Ghz läufts doch bestimmt gut.

Ich finds normal, das sobald eine neue Graka-Generaton auf dem Markt ist, die Spiele dem entsprechend angepasst sind.

Auf Maximum-details geht bei mir gar nichts mehr. Ohne AA und AF. Ruckel ruckel ruckel


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. August 2005)

Firefox83 am 08.08.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> also knapp 10min gespielt und ich finde das game gar nicht mal so schlecht!
> am besten gefällt mir das kämpfen in der zeitlupe. vermisse aber den seitensprung, wie bei max payne...
> 
> nervig fand ich die ständige bewegung vom bild beim laufen. könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich jemand noch übergeben wird beim zocken!
> ...


 mit meiner 6800 GT funktioniert es in wenn ich alles regler in die mitte stelle auch in der höchsten auflösung ( auch im Kampf) gut, für alles auf maximum reicht die leistung meiner Graffikkarte nicht


PS: Íhr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das das spiel so ungeschnitten wie die demo in deutschland zu haben ist . Wäre zwar wünschenswert wenn es eine USK ab 21 bekommt und ungeschnitten ist aber wir werden es ja sehen


----------



## UISScorpien (24. August 2005)

Balthamel am 08.08.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen das mich die Demo echt begeistert hat. Ich habe die Demo in mittleren bis hohen Details gespielt und hatte absolut keine Probleme. Sehr gut gefallen haben mir die Atmosphäre und vorallem die KI, die mich einige mal böse überrascht hat. Sollte das restliche Spiel mit dem Anfang mithalten (oder sogar übertreffen) dann glaube ich kann Fear ein echter Knaller werden.


Da stimm ich zu..mich hat sie ü+berwältigt ! Grafik, Audio, KI, Atmo....alles 1A. Selten hat mich ein Spiel so gefesselt auch wenn die Demo sehr sehr kurz war. Den Boss hätt ich noch gerne gespielt....naja. Ich werds mir zulegen ! Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## thebest123 (27. August 2005)

Also ich fand die Demo echt ziehmlich heftig.  
Ich war dann auch echt froh das sie endlich zu ende war. So was realistisches und gruseliges habe ich noch nie gesehen. 

Was ich nicht soooogut fand war, wie schon gesagt wurde, der Dreifachschuss der Waffen und die vielen Tastaturbefehle. Und das die Gegner so viel aushalten.


Wie habt ihr eigendlich den Gegner der mit der Tür in den Raum bricht besiegt?
Ich hab ihn bloß mit ner Granate besiegen können.


----------

